# Tips, Tricks, and Tools



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thought we could use a little HELPFUL interaction. Post some Tips, Tricks, and/or different usage for a tool not usually found in a painter's tool box.

My tip for the day is to USE the note pad on your cell. Great for a shopping list or things to do on the job (or get from the van)

AND what I would like to know is how do you all carry your caulk gun around so it's ready to use as you sand, scrape, etc? (NO not while on an ext ladder - we all know what hollow rungs are for) 

I'm ready to make a holster for it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Thought we could use a little HELPFUL interaction. Post some Tips, Tricks, and/or different usage for a tool not usually found in a painter's tool box.
> 
> My tip for the day is to USE the note pad on your cell. Great for a shopping list or things to do on the job (or get from the van)
> 
> ...


Usually a tool belt will suffice.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I prefer to prep an area at a time one step at a time so I don't have to carry everything around with me. Especially if I have multiple rooms. 

Wall prep
sand (both walls and trim)
prime
caulk
Finish


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

^ Doing it that way makes for less holidays. Me personally.

I would like to see the holster invention though.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

daArch said:


> AND what I would like to know is how do you all carry your caulk gun around so it's ready to use as you sand, scrape, etc? (NO not while on an ext ladder - we all know what hollow rungs are for)
> 
> I'm ready to make a holster for it.


About 25 yrs ago, some idiot left a caulking gun on a 32 ft ladder and I went to move it.  It caught me in the cheek. 9 stiches  It was a fairly large crew and nobody ever did admit to it :no:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

there's not a lot of tips I could give to you guys but one useeful thing is when quoting a job - with the owners permission take lots of photos. Reference them with your quote number either on a file on your computer or print out and put them with the quote sheet.

That way even if you don't get the job, you might get a call for add on work at a later date - and at least (if you are anything like me) you'll have a memory jog of what it was you quoted on lol!


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

daArch said:


> I'm ready to make a holster for it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> images



YOU CHEATED. Doing a image search on the internet - that's something underhanded .... like I would do !!!! :thumbup: :whistling2:

But you gave me a GREAT idea. I'll be back in a couple


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK.

here it is.

Fished a plastic container of the right size out of the trash.

Cut off the bottom. Cut some slots for my work belt in the side. Took all of three minutes

VOILA, my second tip for the day:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that an empty container of baby wipes? :whistling2:

Metamucil?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> OK.
> 
> here it is.
> 
> ...


there, I fixed it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill that is ghetto as phuck.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually thought he'd chopped the top and bottom off of a big beer can 

Ummmmm is there anything wrong with using the leather slot in your tool belt - or even making one a bit wider so it fits.................


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

submit it
http://failblog.cheezburger.com/thereifixedit/submit


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Bill, I thought you were a paper hanger?!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Bill, I thought you were a paper hanger?!


he should stick to that :yes:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

From the looks of things he'd still be better off as a painter than an inventor.:laughing:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

forget about the holder, dig that caveman era caulking gun..how old is that thing?


----------



## GlenRow (Jun 7, 2012)

See if I can get the sites google adsence account terminated.
IP blocking software producing tons of fake google banner clicks...


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Glen.. run a malware check- it's you babe..


And nobody called Arch a tool yet... we're slipping!! aaaahhhhh


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hate to admit it Bill, but that's even better than the wire brush cover I came up with awhile back. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

To expand on hotwings picture idea, another great use for homeowner pics is if they are late in paying you can always threaten to post pics of their messy house on facebook. I find most people would rather pay up than to be embarrassed online.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Hate to admit it Bill, but that's even better than the wire brush cover I came up with awhile back. :yes:


that's just phucking weird sh!t there.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, where to start with what reply

Oh never mind, all answers point to "YES"

:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Hate to admit it Bill, but that's even better than the wire brush cover I came up with awhile back. :yes:


I bet the wife was like, WTF you doing to the dogs toy?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I bet the wife was like, WTF you doing to the dogs toy?


She (or the dog) didn't care but my youngest grandson reported me to PETSA (People for Ethical Treatment of Stuffed Animals).
I had to attend two months worth of weekly sensitivity training sessions at the local Build-A-Bear workshop.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

*18 in roller pan*

I needed one of those 18 inche roller pans that cost 40 bucks today. But I'm working out of town and have two at the shop that we don't carry unless we need them. I wasn't about to let them rape me at the paint store for another 40 bucks. 
So I went to Lowes and bought one of those rugged storage containers for 7 bucks that was just wide enough. I even strung a rope through some 1/2 pvc with elbows and made a handle. LOL! It works just fine. Total less than 10 bucks. I won't ever buy another one for 40 bucks either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

First, I have NEVER liked sanding sponges.

Second, I know I'm preaching to the choir.

But for those who have not thought of it (that guy still in his mother's NJ basement writing slanderous web pages about reputable painters), they are great for keeping lead dust out of the air when used wet. 

Although my trim tested negative, I still smelled lead when I sanded, and I wasn't about to chance it. The trim is mostly flat which makes it "sponge worthy" (as Elain would say ) They don't do a good job at feathering chipped paint, but for a dustless sand, and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill how much lead have you smelled? Now im curious


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Stop stroking your tools and get back to work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Bill how much lead have you smelled? Now im curious


WAY too much.


Do you think I was BORN this way ?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Krylon EZ touch 360 dial spray tip. When I have to use a spray can I will take the plastic tip off and put 1 of these tips on from krylon.

I will clean it and take care of it just like any other spray tip. Been doing this since I started.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Stop stroking your tools and get back to work.


Sean i take to a different kind of work. Woke up this morning and surfed, talked to some girls on the beach. Got home threw my clothes in the washer, cracked some brewskis, made some comments on PT( I dont have your posts per day though):yes:. I start painting again on monday:thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Do you think I was BORN this way ?


I thought it was the 60's man


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> I thought it was the 60's man


might have been, I'm not what they would call a "reliable witness"


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> might have been, I'm not what they would call a "reliable witness"


Must've been good


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Sean i take to a different kind of work. Woke up this morning and surfed, talked to some girls on the beach. Got home threw my clothes in the washer, cracked some brewskis, made some comments on PT( I dont have your posts per day though):yes:. I start painting again on monday:thumbsup:


Sounds fun, if there was someone working while you did that it would be super terrific. 

My day went like this, gave some proposals and went to my Tues and Thurs physical science class, picked up food on my way home and got on PT. 

Damn that was boring.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds fun, if there was someone working while you did that it would be super terrific.
> 
> My day went like this, gave some proposals and went to my Tues and Thurs physical science class, picked up food on my way home and got on PT.
> 
> Damn that was boring.


Do you work solo sean or run a crew(s)?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Do you work solo sean or run a crew(s)?


Right now I have two guys but it fluctuates, usually myself and another and a filler guy in the summer times but the last couple weeks I have not been in the bucket much.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

daArch said:


> OK.
> 
> here it is.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, You know they invented Drip-less caulking guns not too long ago right?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FUNNY !!!!

I bought a new "drippless" caulk gun not too long ago. I used maybe two tubes before I dug through the rubble to find this one again. 

Sure, that new one was pretty and red and had some nice features with the built in spout snipper and membrane breaker, but I could not control the outflow well. I do better with my old one with the release button.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I had the same exact experience Bill. Maybe I just didn't get the right one but it didn't work nearly as well as the one I've been using for twenty years or so. The new one is now in my spare tool box and the old one still gets used practically every day.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I love my old caulking gun too!

Don't those things ever wear out?

BTW...
Thanks for the hearty laugh this morning, daArch. The homemade gunholder was priceless. I'm glad I logged in to see it.

(I'm one of those "just lay the gun down and find it later when I need it" guys)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know many of you saw this when I first posted it awhile back but some of you newer members may possibly benefit from having it posted again. 

I was getting tired of getting stabbed by my brush comb and I found a simple plastic guard designed for knives helped save me from getting wounded. The bright color of this one also makes it easy to spot in my brush tub.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

One of my cant do withouts is this:
Werner Work Platform


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I know many of you saw this when I first posted it awhile back but some of you newer members may possibly benefit from having it posted again.
> 
> I was getting tired of getting stabbed by my brush comb and I found a simple plastic guard designed for knives helped save me from getting wounded. The bright color of this one also makes it easy to spot in my brush tub.


I have never in my painter life bought a brush comb. what's it suppose to do? nice tip BTW.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is my "can't do without" tool.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have never in my painter life bought a brush comb. what's it suppose to do? nice tip BTW.


It combs the brush.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the Wooster brush comb, with the brass brush on one side.
Facilitates cleaning.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> It combs the brush.


whats is that benefit of combing your brush i guess is the better question.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

The brush comb only makes it easier to be sure you've thoroughly cleaned the brush.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats the benefit of a 40ft ladder? Makes you bid on jobs that are way too high in the air...

We have no business being that high up. God would have gave us wings I tell ya.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a tip, when doing estimates do not rely on Google for last names as it could be the ex spouses name


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Tip: tkae on the most profitable jobs possible and customers that pay promptly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently lost my two in one tool - roller scraper and brush comb. I will readily admit the brush comb was inadequate.

I succumbed to buying a new one. A Hyde model # 45960.

It's MAHVALOUS. best brush comb besides the one I made in 72


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> FUNNY !!!!
> 
> I bought a new "drippless" caulk gun not too long ago. I used maybe two tubes before I dug through the rubble to find this one again.
> 
> Sure, that new one was pretty and red and had some nice features with the built in spout snipper and membrane breaker, but I could not control the outflow well. I do better with my old one with the release button.


The thing to look at that most don't is the thrust of the gun. A lot of guns are weak as hell like 6:1 I recommend a 18:1 gun or a 10:1 if you feel the 18:1 is to awesome for you lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the wallpaper biz, sometimes we have to hang CLEAN. ABSOLUTELY no water or paste can touch the material (be it silk or real delicate inks), but a little paste will find its way onto the trim. 

we use a trim guide to protect the wallcovering while washing the woodwork:









I assume most of us use some sort of trim guide to pull back wall to wall carpeting while painting baseboards. So when i was painting the trim board above my field stone mantle, I wanted NO CHANCE of getting any paint on the field stone (slightly impossible to wash !). So I stuck my big mud knife (trim guide) between the trim and the mantle and was able to be quite careless and get NO PAINT on the mantle (the pic is AFTER the fact with a dry brush - just to demonstrate):









And then I thought, "what a great learning tool for the noobs who can't cut. Let them use a trim guide like this on the base boards until the guide comes away clean". 

Just thoughts


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Talk about dry brushing.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

i dont see the paint..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> whats is that benefit of combing your brush i guess is the better question.


I don't use one a lot myself but now and then it's helpful to get some stubborn stuff out or gives the base of the bristles a good separating if they begin to get a bit stiff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> i dont see the paint..


the ultimate in *Green Technology*


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> the ultimate in *Green Technology*


Yeah whats that, air?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Just did the old mud knife on a exterior trim job. Where the end meets the roof shingle. Even thought about posting this as a trick but Dearch bet me to it. 
David


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Yeah whats that, air?


If the nut jobs continue to make the rules that's where we're headed. :cursing:
Don't mean to turn this political - sorry.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> If the nut jobs continue to make the rules that's where we're headed. :cursing:
> Don't mean to turn this political - sorry.


do you know how much my tongue is hurting from being bitten ???

just for that:

Here Patch, come to uncle Billy................


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> One of my cant do withouts is this:
> Werner Work Platform


Thanks Rogue
I had one of these sitting in the garage, never using it. Got it free for buying paint at SW. Busted it out today after seeing your tip and dug it. I like having the extra reach while cutting in ceilings. I'm not a fan of those little 2' stepladders Fell off the wrong side one time and never quite trusted 'em since. Let me tell you, falling off a 2' ladder can hurt when you land on your back.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A fellow hanger (Mr Gadget, we call him) mounted a handle on the surface of one for easy moving. Great idea, but I felt one would trip on the handle too easily. He said, "You'll be surprised how quickly you learn not to"

Personally, I thought he could have cut a hand hold in the top for the same purpose.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tip to pass onto your employees;

*Looking neat & clean = feeling neat & clean = BEING neat & clean*


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Thanks Rogue
> I had one of these sitting in the garage, never using it. Got it free for buying paint at SW. Busted it out today after seeing your tip and dug it. I like having the extra reach while cutting in ceilings. I'm not a fan of those little 2' stepladders Fell off the wrong side one time and never quite trusted 'em since. Let me tell you, falling off a 2' ladder can hurt when you land on your back.


I got one from them too - about three years or so ago. Wish I'd taken the work light they also offered since after using it a few times I just didn't care for it. A few months ago I lent it to my neighbor. He returned it and set it outside my garage door as per my request. Later I opened the door from inside the garage forgetting it was there and backed the truck out over it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

After hurting my back a year ago from lifting a really heavy hutch I bought one of these. I'm not a "As Seen On TV" type of guy so I did so with some reservation. Turned out to have been one of the best $20 dollars I've ever spent (less if from BB&B with coupon). The lifter is actually well made and the gliders work on both carpet and hard surfaces.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2012)

My tip - I always struggled keeping my spray shield clean. Try putting a thin coat of WD40 on it. Let the paint drythen peel it off. Works great, been using the same shield for 1.5 years.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2012)

Tip # 2 - Sometimes we don't get our brushes cleaned out and later find that they have dried and ruined. After I clean my brushes, I spray them with Krud Kutter then wrap them in suran wrap for storage. They stay soft and moist until next use. (they will stay moist many months).


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Removes old paint, glue etc.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I always keep a pack of these in my van for when I gotta do that tip Pat talked about...

What's cool is I can write them off but also use them for my son. I think they called that "horizontal integration" in school... Pretty fancy:thumbup:


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

Best trick i have learned over the years is to store brushes being used in oil based paints in a can of water over night. Just fill a clean empty can wirh water, just above the bristle line, and put the brushes in. The water works way better than wrapping them or soaking them in thinner which drips the whole following day. Just give the brush a quick shake in the morning and it is like u never stopped for the night


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Best tool/brush I have bought in the past year after using many other mechanical gadgets that were just were no good as this very simple brush that threads right on the end of an extension pole and also good for 9 foot ceilings for cutting in from the ground without climbing a 2 stepper all day long . :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope the link is not out of line...first one I found on a Google search . You can twist and shape/bend this baby in any direction . Very flexible !!! 


http://hydestore.com/richard-80834-3-angular-goose-neck-poly-nylon-flexible-soft-grip-handle.html


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> Best tool/brush I have bought in the past year after using many other mechanical gadgets that were just were no good as this very simple brush that threads right on the end of an extension pole and also good for 9 foot ceilings for cutting in from the ground without climbing a 2 stepper all day long . :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope the link is not out of line...first one I found on a Google search . You can twist and shape/bend this baby in any direction . Very flexible !!!
> 
> http://hydestore.com/richard-80834-3-angular-goose-neck-poly-nylon-flexible-soft-grip-handle.html


That's pretty cool!


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two of these which are awesome. They have a nice wide step so you don't smack your shins all day and I don't fall off the back when I am turned around in a closet. 







$20 at Home Depot


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> A fellow hanger (Mr Gadget, we call him) mounted a handle on the surface of one for easy moving. Great idea, but I felt one would trip on the handle too easily. He said, "You'll be surprised how quickly you learn not to"
> 
> Personally, I thought he could have cut a hand hold in the top for the same purpose.


I can move it with one hand by grabbing between the slats with my finger tips, One of my favorite features. It's super light.

And I like your neat and clean mantra, arch. On e of my favorite things to say is that it's either clean or it's not, no middle ground there.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Damon T said:


> That's pretty cool!


Yes it is cool ! I have used many different devices for those hard to reach spots and this by far is the answer . I really like the part where it threads right into the end of an extension pole . This company also makes a line of oval paint brushes that are also very good . :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Remembered another today as I was setting the lid on a gallon of Prep Coat. I am sure many do this, but for thsoe who do not....

NEVER does all the paint get removed from the channel in the top of the can, and with something *thin* like Gardz, it seems more prevalent so that when you set the lid and whack it with a hammer, everything in a five foot radius gets sprayed.

Put a rag over the lid before whacking it.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I use work platform as a work station for prep on repaints, and final finish painting on n.c. I set it in the middle of the room, it's up high, i can see the tools and keeps the site tidier. I think i should buy one for the g.c. come to think of it.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

daArch said:


> Remembered another today as I was setting the lid on a gallon of Prep Coat. I am sure many do this, but for thsoe who do not....
> 
> NEVER does all the paint get removed from the channel in the top of the can, and with something *thin* like Gardz, it seems more prevalent so that when you set the lid and whack it with a hammer, everything in a five foot radius gets sprayed.
> 
> Put a rag over the lid before whacking it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats the official No Sh-t look! :thumbup:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I know there was an older thread about showing your rig but I figured I put my new pics up on this thread. I am sure ill get hassled about cruising in a mini van but I'm cool with that, ill be even cooler with it next month when I get my full wrap installed. I constructed my organizers out of lightweight 1.5" pvc, fittings, and zip ties. It's about a tenth of the weight as my dads steel van shelves. I added to it for weeks to get to this point. It has been a game changer for me to have my gear set up like this . Over all its solid as a rock and could be completely dismantled if need be. Thanks for lookin dudes!
Jay


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That's a well organized vehicle. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ColorQuest said:


> Hi guys,
> I know there was an older thread about showing your rig but I figured I put my new pics up on this thread. I am sure ill get hassled about cruising in a mini van but I'm cool with that, ill be even cooler with it next month when I get my full wrap installed. I constructed my organizers out of lightweight 1.5" pvc, fittings, and zip ties. It's about a tenth of the weight as my dads steel van shelves. I added to it for weeks to get to this point. It has been a game changer for me to have my gear set up like this . Over all its solid as a rock and could be completely dismantled if need be. Thanks for lookin dudes!
> Jay
> 
> ...


What's in the backpack?


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> What's in the backpack?


Hey TJ,
I keep all my furniture sliders for carpeting and wood floors in the black backpack. I have probably like 40 of them, its nice and simple to have them all in one place. When I start an inside job its the first thing I bring in, I like getting sliders under all furniture all at once in the areas I'm working in.
Jay


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I see you use wooster roller cage system. Me too. I like you now.:thumbup:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I see you use wooster roller cage system. Me too. I like you now.:thumbup:


It's the only way to roll in my opinion to bro. I have grown to love the 14 " frames now too, but I use all sizes as needed. I like you now too TJ. I'm going to go watch desperado now bro. 
Jay


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeesh - get a room (or a van) you two. :shutup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Keep your roller covers in water. Never let them dry out.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Tipster*

Throw your phone in a baggie when you are on the job to keep it pretty. Works radios can go in a trash bag.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Reminds me:

We were at a "lawn party" a couple of years ago and it was absolutely pouring - like being under a waterfall. I went into the kitchen and brought out a box of sandwich bags for everyone's cell phones.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Jeesh - get a room (or a van) you two. :shutup:


 No room in van!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> No room in van!


Not with behr in it...


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I made this to keep a cover wet in paint I will use again the next day. That hatch is not the most ideal, but I keep channel locks on the truck. This one is for my 18". I made two more for 9".


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

An old fashioned gal size baggie fits a 9" perfectly...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm still old school and just cover em' in plastic wrap. Same with my brushes until I can get home and clean them. The cheaper brands work best - not as clingy.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

The purpose for the containers is for storage in the truck day in, day out. Working this apt complex, I always need an 18 in eggshell, a 9 in semi, and a 9 in flat.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> The purpose for the containers is for storage in the truck day in, day out. Working this apt complex, I always need an 18 in eggshell, a 9 in semi, and a 9 in flat.


Hey - I like the idea. I'm just too lazy to be that organized. :yes:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I really just wanted to add another dimension to the wash em or toss em debate... :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

WB ProClassic and adhesion primer make for an intolerable initial top coat dry time. FML, i had to babysit cabinet carcasses for 45 minutes after shooting first topcoat with a 310. Second top coat totally dry in less than 10 minutes. I have NEVER been as frustrated or felt like such a rookie as I did yesterday. Thought it was a bad batch of ProClassic. Nope, had different colored cabs in another part of the house to do as well. Same combo, same results. I have never seen a dust coat run on complex corners. 

Wonder what the chemistry is that makes it do that. Oh well, good to know.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

A gallon baggie also fits this very nice- 







for a really disposable liner or a way to keep a small amount of material to reuse throughout the day


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some indicated they'd like to add to this thread but couldn't because of it's age. I fixed that.

BTW, if you see the notice about a thread being too old, there is a box to check saying you are aware of it's status but want to post a reply anyway. Just check it and post away as usual.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

It's always interesting to see these old threads and see names that no longer post on here. You kinda wonder if they retired, moved on to other work, or, passed away.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> It's always interesting to see these old threads and see names that no longer post on here. You kinda wonder if they retired, moved on to other work, or, passed away.


I suppose many just didn't enjoy the company any longer. 

I enjoy visiting this site, despite how many say there are more professional formats to engage in industry discussions.

Frankly, I like the light, or off beat stuff here. Particularly, since I'm engaged in real time professional obligations practically every day of the week, and have been long before Paint Talk ever existed.

Also, I understand that this site is a place for opinions and not necessarily a place for reinventing the wheel every time I log on. It helps take the pressure and agony out of being right all the time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I suppose many just didn't enjoy the company any longer.
> 
> I enjoy visiting this site, despite how many say there are more professional formats to engage in industry discussions.
> 
> ...


It strikes a nice balance IMO. Likely would't have stayed around so long myself if it was only serious shop talk and nothing else.

As for past members, hang around long enough and you'll see a fairly steady progression of members leaving and new ones arriving. I think there's a life lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree it is a burden being right all the time. We should.start a.support group.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

bobross said:


> I agree it is a burden being right all the time. We should.start a.support group.


Huh? What? I thought this *was* the support group. :blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Huh? What? I thought this *was* the support group. :blink:[/QUO
> 
> 
> Don't fret, you are


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I suppose many just didn't enjoy the company any longer.
> 
> I enjoy visiting this site, despite how many say there are more professional formats to engage in industry discussions.
> 
> ...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, don't smirk, but these things really work great. Yesterday I did a bedroom repaint (walls, trim and doors). I painted 2 coats on the trim, then put the trim brush in the brush saver. After cutting in under the ceilings with a different brush, I taped the top of the baseboards. I then sealed the tape with the trim paint brush. Brush was fine. I used a brush saver for each brush. Each brush stayed supple and ready for immediate use throughout the day.

Monday I finished an exterior trim job and used one. I had to get up on a roof, and it was nice to be able to enclose the wet brush when moving around. You don't have to be careful where you put down a brush that is in use.

I know they look like they are for the DIY crowd, but they beat wrapping brushes in plastic. I did not clean out either brush yesterday until I got home, and they cleaned out easily. I'm sold. SW carries them, as well as the Big Box stores. A Shark Tank product no less.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

One problem with this cover is the cheap, skimpy foam at the neck. Doesn't seal well and and doesn't bounce back into shape. Should've been made out of soft rubber.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i told anyone in my crew if they saw me cutting out of anything other than a gallon bucket shoot me dead


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> Ok, don't smirk, but these things really work great. Yesterday I did a bedroom repaint (walls, trim and doors). I painted 2 coats on the trim, then put the trim brush in the brush saver. After cutting in under the ceilings with a different brush, I taped the top of the baseboards. I then sealed the tape with the trim paint brush. Brush was fine. I used a brush saver for each brush. Each brush stayed supple and ready for immediate use throughout the day.
> 
> Monday I finished an exterior trim job and used one. I had to get up on a roof, and it was nice to be able to enclose the wet brush when moving around. You don't have to be careful where you put down a brush that is in use.
> 
> I know they look like they are for the DIY crowd, but they beat wrapping brushes in plastic. I did not clean out either brush yesterday until I got home, and they cleaned out easily. I'm sold. SW carries them, as well as the Big Box stores. A Shark Tank product no less.


i wrap in plastic grocery bags, theyre free and a nice size. use tape at top and sides if traveling long distance


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

​


Vylum said:


> i told anyone in my crew if they saw me cutting out of anything other than a gallon bucket shoot me dead


A gallon bucket? Is that the paint can or a gallon pail?

So you don't use 2 gal. cut buckets?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> i told anyone in my crew if they saw me cutting out of anything other than a gallon bucket shoot me dead




No duces? 
I couldn't get by without a duce and a screen. Or at least a speed bucket or something. Wouldn't have room for my mini cage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

real pros dont use red plastic pelecan doo hickys with fancy liners we lick out a can because theyre already there and we dont have the hands of hamsters. how many colors do you guys work with anyway? seems like yall are goin on about goin on with vans full of liners and cages. you need two set ups and start going man you guys just waste time


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Vylum said:


> i wrap in plastic grocery bags, theyre free and a nice size. use tape at top and sides if traveling long distance


I just put my brushes in a ziplock bag when done. They zip seal pretty tight to the handle and easily keeps them wet for the day and until I get back to my shop to wash them.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> Ok, don't smirk, but these things really work great. Yesterday I did a bedroom repaint (walls, trim and doors). I painted 2 coats on the trim, then put the trim brush in the brush saver. After cutting in under the ceilings with a different brush, I taped the top of the baseboards. I then sealed the tape with the trim paint brush. Brush was fine. I used a brush saver for each brush. Each brush stayed supple and ready for immediate use throughout the day.
> 
> Monday I finished an exterior trim job and used one. I had to get up on a roof, and it was nice to be able to enclose the wet brush when moving around. You don't have to be careful where you put down a brush that is in use.
> 
> I know they look like they are for the DIY crowd, but they beat wrapping brushes in plastic. I did not clean out either brush yesterday until I got home, and they cleaned out easily. I'm sold. SW carries them, as well as the Big Box stores. A Shark Tank product no less.


I use these things just about on every job. I have 10 of them in my truck. I put my brushes in a sandwich bag first and them in the brush saver . That so I don't get the inside if the brush saver gunked up. I have had a couple of the get paint on the foam seal and the paint dried and screwed it up. but other than that I am happy with them.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

RH said:


> I just put my brushes in a ziplock bag when done. They zip seal pretty tight to the handle and easily keeps them wet for the day and until I get back to my shop to wash them.


yeah but grocery bags are perfect for rollers also, that way i dont have to worry about different size bags.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Vylum said:


> real pros dont use red plastic pelecan doo hickys with fancy liners we lick out a can because theyre already there and we dont have the hands of hamsters. how many colors do you guys work with anyway? seems like yall are goin on about goin on with vans full of liners and cages. you need two set ups and start going man you guys just waste time


Are you really a painter? Or a just know somebody that is a painter and envy them. You sure like to argue. 

If somebody wants to use a pelican, a bucket or cut out of their hand. If thats what they like, let it be. When a new person starts painting with me I show them different ways of doing things and tell them to do it the way they will get the most work done.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Vylum said:


> real pros dont use red plastic pelecan doo hickys with fancy liners we lick out a can because theyre already there and we dont have the hands of hamsters. how many colors do you guys work with anyway? seems like yall are goin on about goin on with vans full of liners and cages. you need two set ups and start going man you guys just waste time



If you notice there are different subjects , topics, themes for each thread. Please dont turn every good thread into a bunch of oppositional, self promoting comments. We know you're the best painter. You've made it clear.

Sorry had to say it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> real pros dont use red plastic pelecan doo hickys with fancy liners we lick out a can because theyre already there and we dont have the hands of hamsters. how many colors do you guys work with anyway? seems like yall are goin on about goin on with vans full of liners and cages. you need two set ups and start going man you guys just waste time




So, just to be clear. Your painting tip is to only work out of gallon cans (with a brush only presumably) and never try anything new or different? 

I guess "real pros" only use painting equipment and techniques developed in the 1970's. Anything that happened after that is just hackery. 

Whatever helps you sleep at night  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

you cant get a decent flick with anything else.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> i told anyone in my crew if they saw me cutting out of anything other than a gallon bucket shoot me dead


 
to bad nobody took you up on that:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> you cant get a decent flick with anything else.


 
what ever that means

anyway, YOU DA MAN:thumbup:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> to bad nobody took you up on that:whistling2:


Please pass the bullets.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Vylum, I apologize I did not mean to sound too serious in my statement. I did on accident though maybe.. I value your comments and contributions to this site. I welcome the competitive banter and it's all in good fun. We're all on here to get along. But I guess I just didn't want to see people's tips and tricks to be negated by someone. 





ridesarize said:


> If you notice there are different subjects , topics, themes for each thread. Please dont turn every good thread into a bunch of oppositional, self promoting comments. We know you're the best painter. You've made it clear.
> 
> Sorry had to say it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

C'mon now everybody, let's play nice.

(Besides, we all know the bullets would just bounce off anyway.)


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I posted this quite a while ago but for new visitors...this tray has done good through the years on some jobs, not applicable on some too. Fits a step ladder too.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I posted this quite a while ago but for new visitors...this tray has done good through the years on some jobs, not applicable on some too. Fits a step ladder too.


We've never used a tray on exterior, always a bucket/grid so that it can be hung with a hook. In what situation do you find it useful?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PRC said:


> We've never used a tray on exterior, always a bucket/grid so that it can be hung with a hook. In what situation do you find it useful?


PRC, you're correct that a bucket and a hook work well. Are you talking about a 5 gallon bucket to roll out of? I haven't hung a fiver that I recall because it's just a rare situation, but definitely is a solid option. 
I used this on a Tudor style exterior where we rolled out tons of wall panels and didn't use a pole from the ground on them all. We hand cut the white perimeter and roll from or ladder position or whatever worked for each area. Some we rolled from the ground with a pole. With this we could roll stuff high up, or go across roof areas and have this close by.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> PRC, you're correct that a bucket and a hook work well. Are you talking about a 5 gallon bucket to roll out of? I haven't hung a fiver that I recall because it's just a rare situation, but definitely is a solid option.
> I used this on a Tudor style exterior where we rolled out tons of wall panels and didn't use a pole from the ground on them all. We hand cut the white perimeter and roll from or ladder position or whatever worked for each area. Some we rolled from the ground with a pole. With this we could roll stuff high up, or go across roof areas and have this close by.


Yes, a fiver. Just don't want to put more than a gallon in it because of the weight. A deuce with a 7" roller is good for some stuff also.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PRC said:


> Yes, a fiver. Just don't want to put more than a gallon in it because of the weight. A deuce with a 7" roller is good for some stuff also.


Good tips. That reminds me I saw a new style 2 gal. cut bucket at BM store that has the built in roller grid.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the 2 gal bucket and grid for the ladders. A 5 just gets a mite unwieldy in terms of size. What I'd really like to find is a 2 gal rectangle bucket supply - rather than rounds. (Cat litter buckets are often rectangles, but also bigger than I'd like.)

I could see it coming in handy to have one of those side-mount trays too, though, for certain situations.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wooster speed bucket... there we go.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

The Wooster Speed Bucket is also my go to for ladder work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Bringing back the tips thread... 

I just bought a 100 pack of Festool 150mm granat, and after having it on the jobsite two days most of the box with 90 sheets of paper was really curled up. I figured I better find someway of holding them so they lay flat. 
I grabbed about 30 discs and squeezed them into a ten pack box to put in the systainer. The rest of the box I flipped the paper over to hold the badly curled paper down flat, cut a 2x6 to size, added a piece of scrapwood for a handle. It's just heavy enough to hold it.

Then stuck a piece of velcro to the bottom, so you lift it and there's one piece of paper to grab.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Please see previous page, post 140....

Here's a version that works awesome for the 125mm paper.

The plastic container that sandpaper at l#%wes comes in, fits snug in the systainer insert and won't move, and has a snug lid. So I put a 50 pack of granat in there and the cord still fits easily.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

If you've left your masking tape on a little too long on a hardwood floor, try making it slightly damp with a wet rag. I've found this loosens up the adhesive a little and makes it come up much easier.


----------

